

WWDC 2014 live feature voting site - jakelin
http://wwdc.meteor.com/
Vote you favourite features and see the others live votes. Powered by meteor.js and Microscope.
======
sgdesign
Cool use of Microscope! :)

~~~
jakelin
Thanks for your book, it speeded me up a lot. I just spent 30 minutes to build
this site.

